# HDMI vs. Component Video



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I get a lot of advice to avoid HDMI and to use Component Video connections for HDTV display. I searched this site but was unable to find a previous thread on this. What is the concensus here on these cables?


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

When I wrote this thread I did get a reference to a previous thread on the subject and it gave me some insight into the question but I still would like new responses if you are interested.
Thanx
Tom


----------



## Eskimo (Oct 17, 2008)

HDMI. 

Easier, if nothing else. Digital interface, carries video and audio from your sources, one cable..done!

Monoprice proves they don't have to be expensive.

Why mess with analog in a digital world?

(Yes, this is an over-simplified response)

Who said to avoid HDMI? (And was that original post made during the early stages of HDMI's implementation?)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*HDMI:*

Pros,
As stated above easy hookup,
Digital A/V resulting in less conversion of the signal
Cables can be found for less $ than component and can be run farther distances without loss.
Must use if you want to use the newest uncompressed audio formats.
Upconversion of SD DVDs is only permitted over HDMI

Con's
Handshake problems with some equipment,
cables can be damaged easier as the wire gauge is very small.

*Component*

Pro's,
If you have an older CRT display this usually gives you better picture as CRT is Analogue 
Can give better results if playing SD DVDs

Con's 
Cant find many DVD players or BluRay players that allow upconversion of SD DVDs over component due to copy write laws.
No audio so another audio connection is needed.
Long distant runs of more than 30ft is not recommended.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll admit that I don't know if all the pro's and con's are true, but I think HDMI is the way to go. Less wires in the back, it carries the latest audio codecs, it's going to give a better picture...

I do agree that the interface is a little too fragile. It's not as bad as s-video, but still, you'd think they'd come up with something a little more tough.

Anyway, I vote for HDMI. By a lot.

JCD


----------



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the responses I see here they are thoughtful and concise. I think the information I had access to was from pro installers on another Home Theater site. I think you guys hit it on the head that most of the trouble was with early implementation of HDMI. It was also pointed out as to the "handshake" problem which did very definitely exist and was probably due to equipment "receivers to cable boxes to DVD players" and the small incompatibilities amongst them. More importantly the concensus of the simplification and the digital factor outweighs most arguements. GO HDMI.

Professional installers usually show up with their spools of interconnect wire and the good ones create a work of art(in my estimation) perfectly cut to length wires between pre/pros and amplifiers and in the video side as well usually component video (in the past) I have seen pictures of these installations and you may think I am nuts but I do find them works of art. I would like to post these pictures but I am not sure as a newbie if I can do this yet but I will in the future.
Thanx for your responses.
Tom


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I also vote to go with HDMI for the reasons posted before me :yes:



tes918 said:


> Professional installers usually show up with their spools of interconnect wire and the good ones create a work of art(in my estimation) perfectly cut to length wires between pre/pros and amplifiers and in the video side as well usually component video (in the past) I have seen pictures of these installations and you may think I am nuts but I do find them works of art. ...Tom


Well, you can make the same "Work of Art" but least expensive ... just post your question and somebody will guide you through the process; if you know the lenght of the cable you need, you can order it online :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Im not sure if i can tell a difference between the two as far as video but the audio is clearer.... but .... be careful when pluging the cable into the hdmi port , my xbox 360 has something wrong with the port and i have ruined two cables, the wires are a very small gage. So if your like me and moving the xbox to the 65" tv in the living room once a week then use a compnet cable or be careful with those over priced hdmi cables.


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

Well, if you don't need to carry the hd audio, I have found that the component sometimes provides a better picture since some displays have additional signal filtering and processing. It is just something that you will have to try and compare to make your own conclusion. In the broadcast industy they still use component analog cables.


----------

